# Sherwood rd-7503



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

There are literallly a plethora of A/V receivers on the market today. And while that is usually a good thing, for making a choice, to get started with one, you normally lose some features or benefits. But not in this case. This Sherwood receiver is 100 watts x7, it will decode the current codecs, and has a very interesting Bluetooth wireless technology, all for $439.95.

An incredible value.


----------

